# Scotland Buried under a Ton of Snow !!!!



## Capeesh (Dec 2, 2010)

Winter has arrived early here in Scotland, in fact its still Autumn !!!!

Minus -9c !!!!!


1.







2





3

My Car today !!!!!!!!!


----------

